# extra wood grains for sketchup



## mpooley (20 Jun 2009)

Im sure this has been asked before but i cant find it  

is there somewhere to download more wood images for my materials list in sketchup ?

thanks

Mike


----------



## Calpol (20 Jun 2009)

I've never done it in Sketchup but I used to download a grain from a website (Crispin is good) and import it into the program... Don't know if that'll work but worth a go! Or make one up in Photoshop or the likes


----------



## motownmartin (20 Jun 2009)

Calpol":1fjsdz79 said:


> I've never done it in Sketchup but I used to download a grain from a website (Crispin is good) and import it into the program... Don't know if that'll work but worth a go! Or make one up in Photoshop or the likes


Yes it does work, you might have to alter the dimension when you create the material, this was just a photo.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jun 2009)

Mike, I can probably come up with something for you. Watch your e-mail later. I have to run and do something else right now but I'll be back.

Dave


----------

